# Weitwurf Feedern über 120meter !



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr heute auf der FB Seite von MS Range gesehen, wie Jörg Nold einfach mal 120meter mit der 4,20m feeder von MS wirft? 
Respekt ! 
Was schafft ihr so? 
Bei mir sind es nie mehr wie 80meter, aber konstant in den Klipp. Das Versuch ich mir der Technick von Jörg noch zu verbessern .


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2019)

80 - 120 m weit werfen ... ich würde dann irgendwo mitten im Rhein angeln. Warum und wozu? ICH kann MIR diese Frage nicht beantworten und fische vielleicht 30 m vor meinen Füssen. MIR reicht das und nachgemessen habe ich es auch noch nie.


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

Ja, und mit einem 100g -160g  Korb auch gar nicht möglich! 
Aber am See zum Beispiel, wenn eine Insel 100meter entfernt liegt, dort die brassen stehen, ist das schon ein großer Vorteil wenn man so werfen kann!


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2019)

Das mag durchaus so sein. Aber es war ja nicht die Frage.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Habt ihr heute auf der FB Seite von MS Range gesehen, wie Jörg Nold einfach mal 120meter mit der 4,20m feeder von MS wirft?
> Respekt !
> Was schafft ihr so?
> Bei mir sind es nie mehr wie 80meter, aber konstant in den Klipp. Das Versuch ich mir der Technick von Jörg noch zu verbessern .


Sorry aber bei 120m würde ich die meisten Gewässer überwerfen.
Oder bei der Donau zb ins Kraut auf die andere (flache) Seite werfen.
Gemessen hab ich mir Feederkorb noch nie.
Man verchätzt sich da oft sehr.
Mit ner Balzer Spinnrute hab ich mal echt mit Maßband auf nem Damm gemessen .
Weil ein Angler gesagt hat mann wirfst du weit,bestimmt 100m.
Es waren genau 60m.
Aber 60-80.m dürften gut gehen.


----------



## Pokolyt (20. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> 80 - 120 m weit werfen ... ich würde dann irgendwo mitten im Rhein angeln. Warum und wozu? ICH kann MIR diese Frage nicht beantworten und fische vielleicht 30 m vor meinen Füssen. MIR reicht das und nachgemessen habe ich es auch noch nie.


_*Das mag durchaus so sein. Aber es war ja nicht die Frage.*_
Und das ist keine die Antwort auf seine Frage.


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Sorry aber bei 120m würde ich die meisten Gewässer überwerfen.
> Oder bei der Donau zb ins Kraut auf die andere (flache) Seite werfen.
> Gemessen hab ich mir Feederkorb noch nie.
> Man verchätzt sich da oft sehr.
> ...



Man länger ja genau ab, um bei Schnurbruch wieder die exakte Weite zu haben. Sonst würde man den Futterplatz nicht mehr genau treffen. 
Von daher waren es echte 120 Meter


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2019)

Ist es wohl. Er fragte danach, was wir so schaffen. Und da ich nicht weiter werfe, ist es meine Antwort. Aber wenn mir wer den Sinn erklärt, werde ich es probieren, nachmessen und öffentlich machen.


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ist es wohl. Er fragte danach, was wir so schaffen. Und da ich nicht weiter werfe, ist es meine Antwort. Aber wenn mir wer den Sinn erklärt, werde ich es probieren, nachmessen und öffentlich machen.



Sinn macht es wo es nötig ist! Am Altrhein würde ich mit 80 m in die Büsche auf der anderen seite werfen, also nicht nötig! 
Wo anders ist es ein Riesen Vorteil wenn man so weit werfen kann!


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Man länger ja genau ab, um bei Schnurbruch wieder die exakte Weite zu haben. Sonst würde man den Futterplatz nicht mehr genau treffen.
> Von daher waren es echte 120 Meter


Ne,das war jetzt keine Unterstellung oder so.
Grad bei dem Team die werden schon wissen wie weit sie werfen.
Ich meinte nur allgemein das man sich schnell verschätzt.
Was man halt so liest oft .
Die 80 m kann ich so ca. bestätigen weil wir ein Gewässer haben das ca.70-80 m breit ist.
Da komm ich schon rüber.
Muss vorm Ufer ab und an  abbremsen .
Ja, ich kenn das schon mit dem Schnurklipp.
Bin aber meist nicht auf solche weiten angewiesen und da ist es mir ohne einklippen irgendwie lieber.
100m müsstest du schon hinbekommen um an deine Insel zu gelangen.
Muss halt auch das Gewicht vom Korb und Futter passen .


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2019)

Bei 80m mit einem normalen Drahtkorb und konstant in den Clip werfen bin ich noch mit dabei.
Dann habe ich noch etwas Luft nach oben.
Das ist für mich dann aber auch des guten genug.
Spaß ist aber etwas anderes.
Normalerweise brauche ich nicht weiter als 40m weit zu werfen.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2019)

Gibt hier eine Strecke an der sich die Fulda staut (wahnhausen für die ortskundigen) wo sich brassen in (mit Maps nachgemessenen) 110m an der Oberfläche rollend zeigen.andetr Seite ist Naturschutzgebiet und gesperrt.

Also ich würde gerne verlässlich so weit werfen können denn auf meiner vereinsstrecke scheint es keine brassen zu geben.
Und keine Nasen


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne verlässlich so weit werfen können denn auf meiner vereinsstrecke scheint es keine brassen zu geben.
> Und keine Nasen


Die 110 m  sehe ich nicht als das Problem.
Wenn du relativ leichte Körbe dahin befördern kannst ist das noch in Ordnung .Speedekörbe bringen auch etwas.
Kein Spass mehr macht es wenn du 140 oder mehr Gramm auf Weite bringen musst,mit einem cw Wert von einer Hauswand.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2019)

Nää kriege ich nicht hin. Zu blöd und zu grobmotorisch. Ich würde mich schwer verletzen wenn ich wie Minimax fliegen binden und posen bauen würde


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nää kriege ich nicht hin. Zu blöd und zu grobmotorisch. Ich würde mich schwer verletzen wenn ich wie Minimax fliegen binden und posen bauen würde


Ich mag die schweren Gewichte nicht,das kann schnon mal böse weh tun wenn das timing beim werfen nicht stimmt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich mag die schweren Gewichte nicht,das kann schnon mal böse weh tun wenn das timing beim werfen nicht stimmt.


Und ich vergesse gerne mal den Bügel zu öffnen, das würde mir mein Besenstiel Übel nehmen


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2019)

Man könnte sich auch an diesem Lied orientieren, wenn man an fernen Gestaden fischen möchte.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Januar 2019)

120m? würde mir und meinem Gerät keinen Spaß machen. In meinem Fluss reichen 30m locker und im Vereinsteich bin ich mit 40m-50m immer im grünen Bereich. Und zur Sache mit dem Clip, absolut nicht mein Ding. Hab mir dadurch so manche Schnur versaut(mag aber an meinen Rollen oder meiner Technik liegen).


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2019)

Mir hat eine powergum Schlaufe dahingehend sehr gute Dienste geleistet (und für was anderes brauche ich das Zeug nicht)


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir hat eine powergum Schlaufe dahingehend sehr gute Dienste geleistet (und für was anderes brauche ich das Zeug nicht)



Und wenn kein Powergum zur Hand ist, dann reicht auch eine Schlaufe aus einem dünnen, alten Vorfach.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2019)

Das Powergum ist gut,verwende ich als Ruckdämpfer beim Werfen an den Körben.


----------



## Matrix85 (20. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die 110 m  sehe ich nicht als das Problem.
> Wenn du relativ leichte Körbe dahin befördern kannst ist das noch in Ordnung .Speedekörbe bringen auch etwas.
> Kein Spass mehr macht es wenn du 140 oder mehr Gramm auf Weite bringen musst,mit einem cw Wert von einer Hauswand.



@feederbrassen ab 80 Meter muss schon alles stimmen , auch vom Gerät her. 
Mit über 100g Körben auf 100+ Meter zu kommen glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe . 
Außer im Brandungsbereich.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Januar 2019)

Selbst im Brandungsbereich werfen die meisten keine 100m. Alleine das Vorfach ohne Köder ist nicht aerodynamisch genug.


----------



## Matrix85 (21. Januar 2019)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Selbst im Brandungsbereich werfen die meisten keine 100m. Alleine das Vorfach ohne Köder ist nicht aerodynamisch genug.



Ok, danke für die Info. 
In dem Video gestern , hat er noch einen drauf gesetzt und 135 m geworfen! Wahnsinn


----------



## Ukel (21. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> In dem Video gestern , hat er noch einen drauf gesetzt und 135 m geworfen! Wahnsinn



Mit voller Montage, Futter und Köder?
Nur mit Korb komme ich auf gut 90m, mit allen drum und dran sind 80 m schon eine echte Herausforderung. Zum Angeln über mehrere Stunden macht das aber nicht wirklich Spaß und ist meistens auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Mikesch (21. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> ... Aber am See zum Beispiel, wenn eine Insel 100meter entfernt liegt, dort die brassen stehen, ist das schon ein großer Vorteil wenn man so werfen kann!


Bei meinem favorisierten See wären das dann minimal 400m.  Also bleibe ich bei meinem Ufer, hier sind 50m meist ausreichend.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2019)

Dabei ist rein technisch gesehen, eine Feedrrute wirklich keine rechte Weitwurfrute. Alleine schon die vielen kleinen Ringe...


----------



## ulli1958m (21. Januar 2019)

2 Kollegen fischen mit der Preston Dutchmaster und kommen damit auf ü100m. Aber dauerhaft auf der Entfernung zu Feedern wäre/ist das echt anstrengend sagten sie.

Wollte mir die Dutch Master mit 80gr oder 100gr Wurfgewicht zulegen. Mein Ziel liegt ungefähr bei 75-80m  ....vielleicht kann mir jemand seine Erfahrung über die Rute mitteilen....gerne auch über PN


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> @feederbrassen ab 80 Meter muss schon alles stimmen , auch vom Gerät her.
> Mit über 100g Körben auf 100+ Meter zu kommen glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe .
> Außer im Brandungsbereich.


Gab oder gibt es vielleicht noch ,zwei Videos.
Einmal Vorstellung der Masterpiece von Balzer und bei der anderen war es eine Preston Dutchmaster. 
Selbst live hab ich das noch nicht gesehen. 

Davon ab, ich hätte zuviel schiss das z.b mal eben der Bügel der Rolle beim auswerfen umschlägt .


----------



## Matrix85 (21. Januar 2019)

Er hatte live mit gefüllten Futterkorb und Kompletter Montage 135m geworfen! Vorher hatte er paar mal 100m und danach paar mal 120meter und zum Schluss halt nochmal die 135m


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Er hatte live mit gefüllten Futterkorb und Kompletter Montage 135m geworfen! Vorher hatte er paar mal 100m und danach paar mal 120meter und zum Schluss halt nochmal die 135m


Dann hat er sein Futter aber sehr großzügig verteilt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2019)

Ich schaffe mit einer leichten Feederrute in 3,6m an 0,20 Millimeter Schnur und Window Feeder von 35 Gramm befüllt an die 65 Meter, dann war Schluss. Das aber ungeübt und nicht sehr versiert beim Feedern auf Distanz mit diesem Setup. Mit passender Korbform, richtiger Schlagschnur, allen anderen Komponenten kann man (jeder) mit Sicherheit auf 100 Meter Feedern.

Das kein offener Drahtkorb gefeuert wird, versteht sich von selbst, der fliegt der Form willen schon nicht auf diese Entfernungen. Hier mal ein Video mit 132 Meter Distanz.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Er hatte live mit gefüllten Futterkorb und Kompletter Montage 135m geworfen! Vorher hatte er paar mal 100m und danach paar mal 120meter und zum Schluss halt nochmal die 135m



Die Endfernung ist ja das eine ,die eventuelle Streuung und die gibt es mit Sicherheit auf diese Distanz,das andere.
Ist bei 80 m manchmal schon zum kotzen.
Ein Hauch mehr Wind von der Seite und der Wurf geht zielstrebig daneben.


----------



## Matrix85 (21. Januar 2019)

Ja absolut . Es bringt auch nur in seltenen Fällen den Vorteil gegenüber anderen Anglern. 
60-80 m sind schon weit genug und vor 5-6 Jahren war das nicht so einfach wie heute. 
Das Carbon wird immer leistungsfähiger.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Januar 2019)

und was man unbedingt bedenken sollte ist.
Die Rutenlänge incl. Aktion usw muss auf den Werfer abgestimmt sein. Sonst wird das nix.
Die Hebelwirkung und somit das erreichen des optimalen Aufladens incl. Schnelligkeit muss genau stimmen. U.U. ist eine kürzere oder eine "langsamere" Rute deutlich besser als die längere Schnellere. Da helfen kaum Daten aus Katalogen... Der Wurf mit der Rute in meinem AVATAR, den bekomme ich heute mit der gleichen Rute nicht mehr hin, weil ich schon lange nicht mehr im Pumpstudio bin >) Die Ruten sind mittlerweile verkauft und ich habe andere, die ich bedienen kann.


----------



## funkbolek (22. Januar 2019)

Die Frage, die sich mir da stellt, ist wie man auf 120 m einen Anschlag setzen muss damit der durchgeht und nicht ne Sekunde zu spät kommt.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

funkbolek schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir da stellt, ist wie man auf 120 m einen Anschlag setzen muss damit der durchgeht und nicht ne Sekunde zu spät kommt.


Mit fixierten Rigs? Dann hängt der Fisch, noch bevor du etwas mitbekommst.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit fixierten Rigs? Dann hängt der Fisch, noch bevor du etwas mitbekommst.


Wobei man da auch mehr Fehlbisse hat - aber eine bessere Idee hätte ich auch nicht


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei man da auch mehr Fehlbisse hat - aber eine bessere Idee hätte ich auch nicht


Ich auch nicht. Aber das will ja nix heißen!


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Aber am See zum Beispiel, wenn eine Insel 100meter entfernt liegt, dort die brassen stehen, ist das schon ein großer Vorteil wenn man so werfen kann!


jo, da werden dir viele, auch ich, vorbehaltlos zustimmen.
auf diese distanz allerdings regelmäßig einen möglichst kleinen sektor zu befüttern, naja, ich hab´s anfangs auch so versucht, aber ok, mäntelchen des schweigens...
wir haben hier im moor auch so eine kuhle, da gibt´s ein plateau, natürlich ziemlich mittig, von meiner lieblingsstelle am ufer genau 103,8m entfernt.
nutze dort ein futterboot, ja, ich weiß, spaßbremse, egal, ich will fangen, nicht werfen.
fehlbisse auf die entfernung, ja, die kommen vor, fische auf solche entfernungen bevorzugt das helicopter-rig.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2019)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> fische auf solche entfernungen bevorzugt das helicopter-rig.





Ich ziehe meine Frage wieder zurück


----------



## Ukel (22. Januar 2019)

funkbolek schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir da stellt, ist wie man auf 120 m einen Anschlag setzen muss damit der durchgeht und nicht ne Sekunde zu spät kommt.


Mit geflochtener Schnur funktioniert das schon einigermaßen, weil diese ja kaum Dehnung hat und daher der Anschlag nahezu direkt übertragen wird. Mit Mono kannst das wegen der Dehnung ziemlich vergessen.


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2019)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jo, da werden dir viele, auch ich, vorbehaltlos zustimmen.
> auf diese distanz allerdings regelmäßig einen möglichst kleinen sektor zu befüttern, naja, ich hab´s anfangs auch so versucht, aber ok, mäntelchen des schweigens...
> wir haben hier im moor auch so eine kuhle, da gibt´s ein plateau, natürlich ziemlich mittig, von meiner lieblingsstelle am ufer genau 103,8m entfernt.
> nutze dort ein futterboot, ja, ich weiß, spaßbremse, egal, ich will fangen, nicht werfen.
> fehlbisse auf die entfernung, ja, die kommen vor, fische auf solche entfernungen bevorzugt das helicopter-rig.




Ja, also ich komm nicht mal soweit. Bei 85metern ist so ziemlich Schluss. 
Das mit dem Futterboot ist eine coole Sache und bestimmt sehr effektiv! 
Nur am Wettkampf mit so einem Boot aufzutauchen würde bestimmt großes Gelächter hervorrufen

Es gibt aber einige Angler, die werfen den Futterkorb auf über 100m ziemlich genau. Genauer als ich auf 80m . 
Die Fischen fast alle einen festen Seitenarm , 
Helikopter rig dürfte auch gut funktionieren. 
Und geflochtene Schnur ist natürlich Pflicht, ohne kommt man nicht soweit


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja, also ich komm nicht mal soweit. Bei 85metern ist so ziemlich Schluss.
> Das mit dem Futterboot ist eine coole Sache und bestimmt sehr effektiv!
> Nur am Wettkampf mit so einem Boot aufzutauchen würde bestimmt großes Gelächter hervorrufen
> 
> ...


geflochtene schnur ist auch für die bisserkennung auf die entfernung pflicht, logo.
ja gut, wettkampf ist eine andere liga, sorry, hatte ich überlesen?
auch die brassen habe ich erst bei der wiederholung entdeckt.
"unser" plateu bietet in erster linier schleien und rotaugen.
jo, fester seitenarm, da dürfte das helicoptern gut funzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das kein offener Drahtkorb gefeuert wird, versteht sich von selbst, der fliegt der Form willen schon nicht auf diese Entfernungen. Hier mal ein Video mit 132 Meter Distanz.


Ist das eigentlich eine übliche Methode mit den 2 Stangen im 3m Abstand und die Schnur darum winden?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich eine übliche Methode mit den 2 Stangen im 3m Abstand und die Schnur darum winden?



Ablängen ist genereller Standard, wenn es um Wettkämpfe geht. Du merkst die Anzahl um danach deinen Futterplatz wieder zu treffen. Geht am einfachsten und schnellsten. Ich zähle Reel-Turns, ist genauso Präzise, du brauchst aber ein paar Anläufe um auf die Stelle zu kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Aha, danke. Muss dann sehr schönes veredeltes Stangenmaterial sein und stramm stehen, sonst bekommt man die feine Geflechtschnur von sowas nicht mehr heile runter.
Wobei, ist das Geflecht oder doch Mono ? Sieht man in dem Video nicht richtig.
Du schreibst was von Mono verwendet, was ich mir für superweit nicht mehr vorstellen mag.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich ziehe meine Frage wieder zurück


na, was wolltest du denn interessantes fragen?



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du schreibst was von Mono verwendet, was ich mir für superweit nicht mehr vorstellen mag.


bin ja auch absoluter monofreak, aber auch ich erkenne mittlerweile sehr deutlich die grenzen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du schreibst was von Mono verwendet, was ich mir für superweit nicht mehr vorstellen mag.



Ich werfe auf 65 Meter mit Mono, der Mann im Video war damit nicht gemeint. Der hat sicherlich geflochtene Schnur drauf, wenn er auf diese Distanz angelt. Das geht aus dem Video auch nicht hervor. Ich halte solche Distanzen für schwer umsetzbar, mein Ding wäre es ohnehin nicht. Das ist ein Rattenschwanz an Optimierungen und lohnt nur, wenn die Beute auch den Aufwand rechtfertigt.

Ansonsten ist das alles auch nen Fetisch zur Technik/Kunst. Ich nutze jedenfalls ab 40 Meter im Regelfall geflochtene Schnur, weil mir die vielen Fehlbisse oder das Stibitzen des Köders angezeigt werden muss. Sitzt du ewig auf dem Bock, leierst ständig ausgelutschte Maden raus, vergeht dir das Lachen.


----------



## Ukel (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha, danke. Muss dann sehr schönes veredeltes Stangenmaterial sein und stramm stehen, sonst bekommt man die feine Geflechtschnur von sowas nicht mehr heile runter.
> Wobei, ist das Geflecht oder doch Mono ? Sieht man in dem Video nicht richtig.


Dafür gehen ganz normale Erdspieße, gibt aber auch spezielle Ablängspieße, die im oberen Bereich etwas gebogen sind. Runter bekommt man die Schnur ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ukel (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ablängen ist genereller Standard, wenn es um Wettkämpfe geht. Du merkst die Anzahl um danach deinen Futterplatz wieder zu treffen. Geht am einfachsten und schnellsten. Ich zähle Reel-Turns, ist genauso Präzise, du brauchst aber ein paar Anläufe um auf die Stelle zu kommen.


Wenn man weiß, wieviel cm oder m Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung eingeholt werden, kann auch auch ziemlich genau die Entfernung im Metern herausfinden. Am leichtesten natürlich, wenn’s 1 m/Kurbelumdrehung sind.


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, wieviel cm oder m Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung eingeholt werden, kann auch auch ziemlich genau die Entfernung im Metern herausfinden. Am leichtesten natürlich, wenn’s 1 m/Kurbelumdrehung sind.



Muss ja kein Meter sein! Du findest deine passende Stelle , klippst ein und zählst die kurbelumdrehungen , fertig! 
Ist ja im Prinzip egal. Hauptsache du kannst jederzeit wieder auf den aufgebauten Futterplatz hin werfen.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2019)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> na, was wolltest du denn interessantes fragen?
> ..


Die Frage war nicht zu Ende gedacht,das Kopfkino hing gerade


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Muss ja kein Meter sein! Du findest deine passende Stelle , klippst ein und zählst die kurbelumdrehungen , fertig!
> Ist ja im Prinzip egal. Hauptsache du kannst jederzeit wieder auf den aufgebauten Futterplatz hin werfen.


So mach ich es auch,funzt.


----------



## Ukel (22. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Muss ja kein Meter sein! Du findest deine passende Stelle , klippst ein und zählst die kurbelumdrehungen , fertig!
> Ist ja im Prinzip egal. Hauptsache du kannst jederzeit wieder auf den aufgebauten Futterplatz hin werfen.


Das ist ja auch nicht falsch, aber wenn ich mich mit meinen Angelkollegen über Entfernungen unterhalte, kann jeder mit Meterangaben mehr anfangen als mit Kurbelumdrehungen, da jeder unterschiedliche Rollen mit unterschiedlichem Schnureinzug fischt. Und wenn du mal an gleicher Stelle mit einer anderen Rolle und Rute angelst, findest du die Stelle mit Meter leichter als mit Kurbelumdrehungen.


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nicht falsch, aber wenn ich mich mit meinen Angelkollegen über Entfernungen unterhalte, kann jeder mit Meterangaben mehr anfangen als mit Kurbelumdrehungen, da jeder unterschiedliche Rollen mit unterschiedlichem Schnureinzug fischt. Wenn du alleine für dich unterwegs bist, kannst das ja machen wie es dir beliebt.



Ja, absolut richtig . 
Oder jeder Kollege holt sich die gleiche Rolle


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nicht falsch, aber wenn ich mich mit meinen Angelkollegen über Entfernungen unterhalte, kann jeder mit Meterangaben mehr anfangen als mit Kurbelumdrehungen, da jeder unterschiedliche Rollen mit unterschiedlichem Schnureinzug fischt. Wenn du alleine für dich unterwegs bist, kannst das ja machen wie es dir beliebt.


Hm ,ich kenne den Schnureinzug meiner Rollen. 
Bisschen Kopfrechnen und gut ist. 
Hat bisher immer gepasst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, wieviel cm oder m Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung eingeholt werden, kann auch auch ziemlich genau die Entfernung im Metern herausfinden. Am leichtesten natürlich, wenn’s 1 m/Kurbelumdrehung sind.



Mache ich ja auch so.


----------



## Ukel (22. Januar 2019)

sorry, hatte meinen Beitrag nochmal geändert, ihr wart zu schnell, aber der Sinn ist ja gleich.

@feederbrassen: ist ja auch richtig so, aber im Gespräch erwähnst du doch die Meter, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Ist mit den Metern/cm ja nicht ganz einfach bzw. um einiges unexakt, weil sich gerade bei Weitwürfen die Spule leert und der Wiedereinzug damit verändert. Sowie die genaue Spulenfüllung nicht markiert ist bzw. unterschiedlich sein wird.
Je kleiner die Rolle+Spule, umso schlimmer wirkt sich das mit der Entleerung aus.
Heißt letztlich, alle mit dem "optimistischen" Einzug oder eben der Herstellerangaben rechnen sich erheblich weitere Würfe aus! 

Geht ja wenn um Rekorde, dann um jeden Meter!   

Wenn man den Durchmesser der Schnurlage vor dem Wurf und nach dem Wurf misst (mit Schieblehre auf 1/10mm), und wirklich exakt die Getriebeübersetzung anhand der beiden Zahnradzahnungen kennt (die Ü steht nicht immer korrekt in der Werbung und auf der Spule!),
kann man das sehr exakt für Min und Max nachrechnen, bzw. der durchschnittliche Einzug pro Kurbelumdrehung innerhalb der geworfenen Distanz ist somit als Mittelwert sehr genau ermittelbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Oder jeder Kollege holt sich die gleiche Rolle


Die Lösung wäre jedenfalls sehr einfach - für den Smalltalk und den Webtalk!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Also mir reicht ein einfaches 0,8 Einzug x 65 Kurbelumdrehung für die ungefähre Wurfweite aus. Die Spots hab ich bisher auch mit anderen Rollen nach dieser Formel immer wiedergefunden. Hast du auf 55 Meter im Schlamm harten Boden entdeckt, der 2mx2m beträgt, geht das mit beschriebener Methodik ohne weiteres mit verschiedenen Rollenmodellen. Kann man ohne Handy nicht rechnen, nun ja......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Fürs Wiederfinden geht das natürlich gut; wird immer ziemlich gleich die Schnur wieder einholen.
Nur wenn du dann vom 65m Wurf oder auch nur vom 52m Weitwurf redest, übertreibst du wenigstens ein bischen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fürs Wiederfinden geht das natürlich gut; wird immer ziemlich gleich die Schnur wieder einholen.
> Nur wenn du dann vom 65m Wurf oder auch nur vom 52m Wurf redest, übertreibst du wenigstens ein bischen!



Habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Nochmal ein Versuch: Die 0,8m Einzug x 65 Kurbelumdrehungen sind nicht 52m auch wenn das Rechenproduukt das Suggeriert.
Im schlimmsten Fall mal angenommen die volle 100% Spule leert sich bis auf den halben Durchmesser 50% an Schnurlage, dann sind das nur ( 1- ((1-0,5)/2) )*0,8m*65 = 39m .


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

Was juckt es, wenn man weiß, dass der Punkt X genau 100 m entfernt liegt, wenn man nicht dort hin kommt? Anders herum. Wenn man den weit entfernten Punkt X erreichen kann, ist es doch schnurzpiepegal, wie weit der jetzt in Metern entfernt ist. Also ist der Wert 100 m doch nur etwas für die Galerie und nix für die Praxis.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Versuch: Die 0,8m Einzug x 65 Kurbelumdrehungen sind nicht 52m auch wenn das Rechenproduukt das Suggeriert.
> Im schlimmsten Fall mal angenommen die volle 100% Spule leert sich bis auf den halben Durchmesser 50% an Schnurlage, dann sind das nur ( 1- ((1-0,5)/2) )*0,8m*65 = 39m .



Oben war ein Rechenbeispiel, unten eines aus der Praxis mit jeder anderen Rolle. Die Zahlen sollten nicht Deckungsgleich sein, liegen jetzt nur zufällig gewählt nah beeinander. Wenn ich die Erfahrung um einen Spot habe, der auf 55 Meter ist, rechne ich einfach nur den Wert durch den Einzug der Rolle. Beispielsweise 55 durch 0,6 und dann komme ich auf die ungefähren Turns, danach taste ich den Boden durch ziehen des Korbs ab und finde die Stelle früher oder später.

Rolle mit 0,6 Einzug gleich 91 Kurbelschläge
Rolle mit 0,8 Einzug gleich 68 Kurbelschlage

Die Richtung stimmt dann, den Spot findest du unter Garantie. Um mehr geht es doch nicht. Ich will keine Nadel auf einem Bierdeckel landen lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Also ist der Wert 100 m doch nur etwas für die Galerie und nix





Andal schrieb:


> für die Praxis.


Das sind doch genau die beiden möglich Welten, einfach anwendbare Angelpraxis, oder "posen" mit der tollen Meterleistung! 
Das geht ja weiter mit der Wurf-Nutzlast, also was man da wirklich ranhängt, Aerodynamik der Wurflast oder deren Empfindlichkeit sind eben auch relevante Faktoren.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

da trennt sich schnell die spreu vom vielzitierten weizen.


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall mal angenommen die volle 100% Spule leert sich bis auf den halben Durchmesser 50% an Schnurlage, dann sind das nur ( 1- ((1-0,5)/2) )*0,8m*65 = 39m .


iss egal...um wieder auf die 65m zu kommen, kannste auch einfach 26m weiter nach vorn richtung Ziel gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Richtung stimmt dann, den Spot findest du unter Garantie. Um mehr geht es doch nicht.


Eben einfach anwendbare Angelpraxis.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das sind doch genau die beiden möglich Welten, einfach anwendbare Angelpraxis, oder "posen" mit der tollen Meterleistung!
> Das geht ja weiter mit der Wurf-Nutzlast, also was man da wirklich ranhängt, Aerodynamik der Wurflast oder deren Empfindlichkeit sind eben auch relevante Faktoren.


Also ich geh angeln, um Fische zu fangen. Ich muss weder die Physik übertölpeln, noch meinen Mitmenschen ein "Oh!" auf die Lippen zaubern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> iss egal...um wieder auf die 65m zu kommen, kannste auch einfach 26m weiter nach vorn richtung Ziel gehen


Wenn man solche Wanderbewegungen noch mit berücksichtigt, dann bekommen viele Weitwurfrekorde noch eine ganz andere Note  
Alleine Meter und Schrittlänge beim Abschreiten ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Eben einfach anwendbare Angelpraxis.



Jup. Mathematisch genau wird die Nummer ohnehin nicht. Es ist nen Eckpfeifler für "fruchtbare" Spots. Gehört für mich zum einfachen 1x1 um seine geloteten Stellen auch wiederzufinden. Da brauche ich dann keine Technik für, andere Lösen es durch Boote, Deeper etc, jeder kommt da auf seine Art zurecht.

Wenn ich aber meine Zeit sinnvoll nutzen möchte, schadet es nicht, sein Gewässer zu kennen. Oder man stochert wie Wild im Nebel und freut sich über seinen Sonntagsfisch. Ich mag kontrolle. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Also ich geh angeln, um Fische zu fangen. Ich muss weder die Physik übertölpeln


Also bei mir stimmt das nicht immer.
Wenn ich zum Tackletest z.B. Neubauruten oder mehrere Neuruten zur Auswahl gezielt ans Wasser gehe, dann will ich gar keine Fische fangen  die stören bloß, öfter mal funkt da sogar einer auf unmögliche Köder und Würfe dazwischen ...

Und die Wurfphysik zu ergründen ist ja schon interessant, sei es für Talsperre oder Kyst, wo man eben ganz weit raus und über eine Grenze wohin will. 
Ohne konzentrierte ausdauernde Versuche und Wurfvergleiche kommt man da nicht weiter ... in jedem Wurf- bzw- Wortsinne.

Aber natürlich hast Du für die pure Fischangelei schon recht; besonders wenn ich Hunger hab.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Also ich geh angeln, um Fische zu fangen. Ich muss weder die Physik übertölpeln, noch meinen Mitmenschen ein "Oh!" auf die Lippen zaubern.


Oh!




Komm, hat sich gut angefühlt 
Rausochsen macht spaß, aber unterm Strich, FF hat es angedeutet, als Halbblinder zu viel Aufwand für den Ertrag. Aber das ist das schöne am angeln: man kann sich auf alles noch so scheinbar absonderliche spezialisieren oder einfach nach alter Väter Sitte Plumsangeln und man ist dennoch glücklich mit seinem Hobby


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

Ich halte mich lieber an solche Männer, wie Chris Yates, s.N.s.g. und angle vor meinen eigenen Füssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Außerdem sind die Fische schon oft direkt vor einem im Wasser; öfter mal als man denkt, zumindest wenn man da nicht wild rumstampft und tanzt 
Ich habe schon öfter Hechte beim Hechtangeln an der Uferkante oder Flachwaten quasi weggetreten, die waren nichtmal in Rutenlängenentfernung.
Und wenn der Karpfen in halber Rutenlänge die Brocken einsammelnd durchschwimmt, bekommt man mit dem Pose ansetzen direkt ein Problem


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jup. Mathematisch genau wird die Nummer ohnehin nicht. Es ist nen Eckpfeifler für "fruchtbare" Spots. Gehört für mich zum einfachen 1x1 um seine geloteten Stellen auch wiederzufinden. Da brauche ich dann keine Technik für, andere Lösen es durch Boote, Deeper etc, jeder kommt da auf seine Art zurecht.
> 
> Wenn ich aber meine Zeit sinnvoll nutzen möchte, schadet es nicht, sein Gewässer zu kennen. Oder man stochert wie Wild im Nebel und freut sich über seinen Sonntagsfisch. Ich mag kontrolle. Easy Peasy.



In 10 Jahren haben alle modernen Rollen Display und sind mit Smartphone und smartwatch verbunden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Diese Rechenspielchen betreibt man auch nur, damit nach einem Loten von 4 Stunden auch eine Erkenntnis möglichst Nachhaltig vorhanden bleibt. Ich setze mich nicht so gerne jedes mal 2 Stunden hin und suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen astreinen Spot für Schleien gefunden und es mir nicht markiert. Die leichte Erhebung mit ein paar Steinen hat wohl im sonst Wüstenartigen Gewässer Nahrung durch Wind aufgefangen.

Ich hatte danach versucht diese Perle in der traurigen Vegetation wiederzufinden. Keine Chance. Und das kann zwischen Erfolg und 6h Stunden Zeit verschwenden ein Gradmesser sein. Da kann ich auf teure Ruten und allen Schnick Schnack verzichten. Gewässerkenntnis ist das A und O.



Matrix85 schrieb:


> In 10 Jahren haben alle modernen Rollen Display und sind mit Smartphone und smartwatch verbunden!



Nicht Schlimm, ich nutze auch ne Waschmaschine und kein Waschbrett mehr. Wer etwas nicht machen will, kann ja auch auf die Dinge verzichten. Man muss andere Menschen nur nicht Missionieren wollen. Ich feiere Raubfischangler vom Boot mit Echolot genauso wie Blinkerwerfer vom Ufer.

Ist mir doch Latte, warum jeder seinen Kram betreibt, am Ende muss ich es nur gegenüber mir selbst rechtfertigen, wie ich meine Zeit verstreichen lassen. Von daher, gerne auch Display auf dem Prügel.


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jup. Mathematisch genau wird die Nummer ohnehin nicht.


um doch so genau wie möglich und einfach & schnell den Futterplatz wieder zufinden ist meiner Meinung nach doch das vorherige Ablängen mit zwei Banksticks....bissel Schnur dazwischen ...feddich


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2019)

achja....und wenn es ein super Spot ist schreibt man sich die Länge einfach auf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

und ganz wichtig die Richtung : Weiße Birke oder so ...


Beim Spinnangeln auf ganz weit habe ich es etwas einfacher, da ist die Richtung und hauptsache weit genug entscheidend, bischen drüber über den Hotspot ist da gar nicht mal so schlimm. 

Wobei ich stehe auf Bisse innerhalb von 2 Sekunden ... da macht weit und genau einfach Sinn, mitten rein in die wühlende Horde.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2019)

Ich schnitze auch gerne eine Kerbe in die Bordwand...!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> um doch so genau wie möglich und einfach & schnell den Futterplatz wieder zufinden ist meiner Meinung nach doch das vorherige Ablängen mit zwei Banksticks....bissel Schnur dazwischen ...feddich



Ich bin recht schnell mit meiner Leichten Feederrute, was das Anbelangt. Weil ich den Blank und die Wurflast kenne. An meiner Browning Black Magic LM 60g fliegt ein Cage Feeder von 30 Gramm gegen den Wind an einer 4000er Shimano Exage mit 0,20 Millimeter Cormoran Cortest Mono genau einen Meter bei sauberer Technik auf 55 Meter knapp vor den Klipp. Habe ich beim Hegeangeln schmerzlich immer wieder festgestellt. Und davor, eigentlich jedes mal. Ich kenne das Ding Blind.

Es ist auch eine Frage, wie sehr du mit deinem Tackel vertraut bist. Ich kann dir auch genau schreiben, was mit einem 35 Gramm Window Feeder (kleines Modell) passiert. Daran orientiere ich mich beispielsweise auch beim Loten, der Sinkgeschwindigkeit des Korbs etc.!

Ich hatte jemanden neben mir mal zu sitzen, der hatte mit einer Rute 3 Futterplätze (!) abgelängt. Bis der jedes mal beim Wechsel der Spur fertig war, hatte ich bereits 3 Brassen Vorsprung. Die heilige Kuh im Wettkampf ist das nicht, da bauste halt eher 6 Ruten auf, als 6x zu Laufen.

E: Wenn es um richtig hohe Entfernung geht, hast du recht. Bei mittleren Distanzen geht das alles auch noch so.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich schnitze auch gerne eine Kerbe in die Bordwand...!


wohl eher in die boardwand...


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2019)

Klar...seh ich auch so....Mit einer Rute 3 Futterplätze beim Wettkampf anlegen ist tödlich....da hat man schon verloren bevor man den ersten Fisch gefangen hat.
Anders sieht es aus wenn ich 3 Ruten vorher mit 3 unterschiedlich Wurfweiten aufbauen kann/darf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Klar...seh ich auch so....Mit einer Rute 3 Futterplätze beim Wettkampf anlegen ist tödlich....da hat man schon verloren bevor man den ersten Fisch gefangen hat.
> Anders sieht es aus wenn ich 3 Ruten vorher in 3 unterschiedlich Längen aufbauen kann/darf



Ist auch alles eine Frage der Übung und des Gefühls. Ich würde ohnehin selten 100 Meter werfen, weil die Begleitumstände es oft nicht zulassen. Ich hab das schon probiert und kam auf diese Distanz aus einem Grund nicht klar:

*Boden passt nicht
*
Du musst irgendwann nen Speedkorb/Window Feeder nutzen, diese Formen sinken aber im Schlamm massiv ein. Welche Futterpräsentation erzielst du dann? Du hast mit Glück die Brassen vor der Nase, die Fangen aber bei sowas schnell an wie die Erdferkel zu wühlen. Dann hast du 4x nen "Linebite" und schnell ist Essig. Vor allem wenn es um nur sehr wenige Bisse geht und die Fische keine Hektik wollen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach muss weites Werfen auch einen Sinn ergeben. Ne fette Sandbank in der Seemitte im Frühling oder sowas. Meine Gewässer sind alle zu klein dafür und weisen den Boden nicht auf. Da gehts vielmehr darum, mit 20 Gramm auf 50 Meter werfen zu können und das Futter an den Mann zu bringen. In der Theorie lässt sich im AB bekanntlich vieles schreiben, in der Praxis hast du X-Variablen als Hürden.

Lass mal nur 4 andere Angler am Gewässer sitzen. Viel Spaß beim Einsammeln derer Montagen, wenn du den Boden am Ende des Horizonts durchgrubberst. Für große Gewässer macht das alles Sinn, die Plumsbecken vor der Tür sind da nicht sinnvoll. (Bei mir)


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

ich bin da ganz bei dir, Fantastic, hab´ da längst kapituliert, aber Matrix geht eben um´s werfen.
bin da auch pragmatiker, für die paar mal, wo ich das nutze nehm´ ich das futtterboot, welches noch nicht mal mein eigenes ist, aber es ist halt effektiv, für MEIN vorhaben.
wie geschrieben, ich will fangen und das ohne großen aufwand, aber bei matrix ist das ansinnen ein anderes.


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich war bei einem Cup in Hessen, See mit ca 5 Hektar, länglich! 
Es wurden 3 Sektoren gemacht mit je 13 Plätzen! 
Sektor C war an einem Strand , und gegenüber auf ca. 90 Meter war ein Schilfgürtel. Fast jeder hat mit flat Korb gegenüber die Brassen gefangen, alles schöne Fische von über 1,5kg. 
Die Angler, die nicht soweit kamen , hatten keine Chance. 

Zum Glück war ich nicht an dem Sektor , hätte ich alt ausgesehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich bin da ganz bei dir, Fantastic, hab´ da längst kapituliert, aber Matrix geht eben um´s werfen.
> bin da auch pragmatiker, für die paar mal, wo ich das nutze nehm´ ich das futtterboot, welches noch nicht mal mein eigenes ist, aber es ist halt effektiv, für MEIN vorhaben.
> wie geschrieben, ich will fangen und das ohne großen aufwand, aber bei matrix ist das ansinnen ein anderes.



Ich denke da gibt es echt unterschiedliche Interpretationen. Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht mal soweit Werfen. Eher würde mir die Rute über dem Schädel brechen. Das habe ich auch schon durch.

Nen Futterboot ist natürlich was feines, finde ich genauso angemessen wie ne Spotbomb oder Tool X. Bei uns packen die Raubfischangler ihre Köfis zum Beispiel auf die Boote, weil werfen keinen Sinn mehr macht. Ich hab keins, also Angel ich dicht am Ufer. Einen Unterschied konnte man feststellen: Ich hab keinen Zander gefangen, der andere schon.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einen Unterschied konnte man feststellen: Ich hab keinen Zander gefangen, der andere schon.


genau so bin ich auf´s boot gekommen, ersetze zander durch aal...
und es funzt genau so auf alles andere, ja, im zweifel auch auf zander, muß ich zugeben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Ich denke ein Fisch steht dort, wo die Lebensbedingungen am Besten sind. Dann musst du auch mal mit dem Futterboot raus. Die alten Elbangler und Haudegen aus meiner Ecke haben mir erzählt, das sie damals mit der Luftmatratze zum Spot mit Köfi gepaddelt sind. Nach dem Rückweg konnten sie die Rute Quasi schon aus dem Halter nehmen und Drillen.

Das war Früher nicht anders, die Möglichkeiten haben sich nur verändert.


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2019)

Ich hab noch eine lustige Story, schon über 20 Jahre her, am Altrhein (Nähe Worms ). 
Gegenüber fing ein älterer Herr einen schönen Hecht, versorgte ihn und warf ihn in den Setzkescher! 
Er ging kurz zu seinem Auto um was zu holen,
da warf der Angler gegenüber mit einem schweren Blinker rüber, und zog seinen Setzkescher samt Hecht zu sich! 
Als der man zurück kam rief er rüber , wo ist mein Setzkescher? 
Die Antwort: der hat sich samt Setzkescher befreit und ist ab... 

Auch ein Grund um weit werfen zu können

Erzählt hört sich die wahre Begebenheit natürlich besser an, ich kann das nicht so gut schreiben


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das war Früher nicht anders, die Möglichkeiten haben sich nur verändert.


genau so sieht das aus!
haben wir früher mit der lufti auch nicht anders gemacht, war aber ein extremer aufwand, aber effektiv....


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist auch alles eine Frage der Übung und des Gefühls. Ich würde ohnehin selten 100 Meter werfen, weil die Begleitumstände es oft nicht zulassen. Ich hab das schon probiert und kam auf diese Distanz aus einem Grund nicht klar:
> 
> *Boden passt nicht*


Bin ich jetzt am Thema vorbei?? ....es ging doch zuletzt darum wie man das Ziel z.B. nach dem Abriss, egal welche Entfernung schnell wiederfindet oder? 

Ich mach das fast immer so: 
Ich werfe zuerst eine Stelle an die mir augenscheinlich gefällt....zähle die Sekunden der Absinkpfase, taste dann den Gewässerboden ab. Wenn die Struktur gefällt, klippe ich die Schnur ein und werfe erneut aus....Gefällt mir die Gewässertiefe auch, hole ich den Korb ein und messe die Schnurlänge über die Banksticks ab. Somit weiß ich schnell nach einem Abriss wo ich wieder einklippen muss um den gemachten Futterplatz wieder zuereichen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine lustige Story, schon über 20 Jahre her, am Altrhein (Nähe Worms ).
> Gegenüber fing ein älterer Herr einen schönen Hecht, versorgte ihn und warf ihn in den Setzkescher!
> Er ging kurz zu seinem Auto um was zu holen,
> da warf der Angler gegenüber mit einem schweren Blinker rüber, und zog seinen Setzkescher samt Hecht zu sich!
> ...



Wenn man im Kreise der alten Angler sich die Stories anhört, glaubt man vieles nicht. Mir hat im Herbst ein Hecht in den Setzkescher gehackt, weil er an die Rotfedern wollte. Das Ding brauche ich so auch nicht schreiben, würde niemand glauben. Es gibt Sachen, die sind halt so.

Ich sammle auch Leidenschaftlich gerne die Aalschnüre diverser Herrschaften ein. Ist mir völligst Bums ob das jemand macht, nur bleibt mein Hund am Ufer immer daran hängen. Wie oft ich tote Barsche raushole, ist Abenteuerlich. Ich höre anderen Anglern jedenfalls genau zu und schließe nichts mehr aus.


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt am Thema vorbei?? ....es ging doch zuletzt darum wie man das Ziel z.B. nach dem Abriss, egal welche Entfernung schnell wiederfindet oder?
> 
> Ich mach das fast immer so:
> Ich werfe zuerst eine Stelle an die mir augenscheinlich gefällt....zähle die Sekunden der Absinkpfase, taste dann den Gewässerboden ab. Wenn die Struktur gefällt, klippe ich die Schnur ein und werfe erneut aus....Gefällt mir die Gewässertiefe auch, hole ich den Korb ein und messe die Schnurlänge über die Banksticks ab. Somit weiß ich schnell nach einem Abriss wo ich wieder einklippen muss um den gemachten Futterplatz wieder zuereichen



100% , so ist es auch richtig!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt am Thema vorbei?? ....es ging doch zuletzt darum wie man das Ziel z.B. nach dem Abriss, egal welche Entfernung schnell wiederfindet oder?
> 
> Ich mach das fast immer so:
> Ich werfe zuerst eine Stelle an die mir augenscheinlich gefällt....zähle die Sekunden der Absinkpfase, taste dann den Gewässerboden ab. Wenn die Struktur gefällt, klippe ich die Schnur ein und werfe erneut aus....Gefällt mir die Gewässertiefe auch, hole ich den Korb ein und messe die Schnurlänge über die Banksticks ab. Somit weiß ich schnell nach einem Abriss wo ich wieder einklippen muss um den gemachten Futterplatz wieder zuereichen



War im Kontext zu "Weit werfen". Deinem Punkt gab ich doch recht, das auf hohe Distanzen Ablängen am sinnvollsten ist. Am Ende spielt es ja keine Rolle, wie du die Entfernung wiederfindest. Du könntest das auch an den 2 Köpfen deiner Nebenmänner als Ersatz für Distance-Sticks machen. 

Ich machs mit Reel Turns und fertig ab. Ist am Anfang Try und Error, irgendwann kommst du aber auf meinetwegen 90 Schläge. Willst du auf 100, einfach erneut werfen, ausklippen, soviel Schnur von der Rolle bis passt und erneut werfen. Das geht alles sehr schnell.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich höre anderen Anglern jedenfalls genau zu und schließe nichts mehr aus.


sehr weise, so bin ich zu meinen besten fischen gekommen!


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> 100% , so ist es auch richtig!


Super...dann kann ich jetzt beruhigt ins Bettchen gehen ....5:30Uhr bimmelt mein Wecker ....GuteN8@all


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Januar 2019)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> sehr weise, so bin ich zu meinen besten fischen gekommen!



Alten Anglern von der Elbe zuzuhören macht auch richtig spaß. Leider eine aussterbende Generation. Letztens hat mir jemand erklärt, wie er beim Hegeangeln bescheisst. Der nimmt anstatt Bleien für die Pose ne kleine Spirale selbst gebaut aus einer Kugelschreiberfeder und baut sie als Gewicht ein und knetet da Teig rein. Das Ding legt der auf Brassen auf Grund ab.

Die sind alle nicht so doof, wie es manchmal scheint. Da sauge ich immer viel Kreativität ab.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die sind alle nicht so doof, wie es manchmal scheint. Da sauge ich immer viel Kreativität ab


eben, hier am nok hab´ ich so die besten plätze rausgefiltert.
bin hier viel mit den kötern unterwegs, einmal laß ich mir noch gefallen wenn es heißt - läuft nix - aber wenn ich die typen x-mal an  exakt der selben stelle sehe, dann ist schluß mit lustig...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2019)

exil-dithschi schrieb:


> eben, hier am nok hab´ ich so die besten plätze rausgefiltert.
> bin hier viel mit den kötern unterwegs, einmal laß ich mir noch gefallen wenn es heißt - läuft nix - aber wenn ich die typen x-mal an  exakt der selben stelle sehe, dann ist schluß mit lustig...



Deswegen Angle ich NIE an gleichen Plätzen innerhalb kürzester Zeit oder nur dort, wo niemand sich hinbewegt. Hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn man mit dem Fahrrad durch den Dschungle kommt.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Letztens hat mir jemand erklärt, wie er beim Hegeangeln bescheisst. (...) Da sauge ich immer viel Kreativität ab.



Anzeige ist raus!


----------



## Melissa123 (27. April 2021)

Hallo!
Hab gerade diesen Thread gefunden und mich ein wenig durchgelesen 

Wir fischen gerne mit der Feeder und bei uns ist es auch nötig weit werfen zu können, da wir auf große Teiche fischen und selbst kein Boot haben.
Zum Weitwerfen ist die Feeder optimal da hier nicht die Ringe unbedingt ausschlaggebend sind, sondern das Blank (Aufladung und so).
Meine bessere Hälfte fischt mit einer Manta und kommt mit einem Wurfgewicht von 120g auf 146m (natürlich gemessen....er hat sich irgendwann eingebildet er will diesen ungarischen Weltmeister schlagen ).

Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden, der auf diesem Gebiet Erfahrung hat und vielleicht auch Ruten empfehlen kann? Würde mich sehr über einen Austausch freuen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

So große Gewässer habe ich hier leider nicht und kann zu Weitwurf-Feederruten nix beitragen(nur zu short oder mid range Ruten). Aber ich bin neugierig wer so angelt und etwas dazu sagen kann.


----------

